# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Schagen (Obdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Schagen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Obdam, Obdam

Adres: Dokter Lohmanstraat 21-A, Obdam

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkobdam.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Schagen*

----------

